# TTOC January Sale



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

To celebrate the New Year the TTOC is adding extra value to the Premium Membership by adding an extra two issues (six months) to all Premium Memberships and renewals bought until the end of January. For only £35 you now get 18 months and seven issues of the award winning club magazine absoluTTe .

Buy a new Membership HERE 
Renew your Membership HERE

Don't worry if your Membership has some time left ,if you renew in January we'll simply add 18 months onto your existing Membership .

Also during January we are offing the TTOC Drawsting Bags for £3 and get your back issues of absoluTTe for only £1.50 each. Now is the time to complete your set and with limited numbers of the early issues they won't be around for long.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

many takers Andrew?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Gazzer said:


> many takers Andrew?


Never enough but quite a few , fancy a few mags ?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > many takers Andrew?
> ...


I know where there are a few spare if you need them


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Just renewed.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Gazzer said:
> ...


I'm fine thanks Andy but if anyone want to help reduce the boxes in Andy's garage click HERE


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Gazzer said:


> many takers Andrew?


Your membership expires with the next issue, why not renew now for a couple of free issues ? :wink:


----------



## steem21 (Jun 27, 2009)

Just joined!!!


----------



## nilrem (Sep 9, 2011)

Just joined chaps and I've read we don't have a South Coast rep , can you PM me with details on whats expected and if I can fit it in around work I may put myself forward if that's possible

Thnx


----------



## Abe (Sep 6, 2010)

I notice the back issue pack 1-28 is out of stock. Looks like there's no stock of issues 1-4.

Is there any chance of getting this back in? I'd like to contribute to the TTOC by buying, but only the complete set.


----------



## goneawol (Jan 4, 2012)

Good offer, just joined.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

goneawol said:


> Good offer, just joined.


Get your TTOC sig sorted and I'll add you to the club group allowing you full access to the forum :wink:


----------



## Belsh (Jan 17, 2012)

Wallsendmag said:


> goneawol said:
> 
> 
> > Good offer, just joined.
> ...


Just joined, how do i sort my TTOC sig?

Cheers


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

T3RBO said:


> Once you have your membership number, the instructions in the below thread tell you how to display it
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Belsh said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > goneawol said:
> ...


Hey presto


----------



## Belsh (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks for that Mag


----------



## goneawol (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks for the fast delivery of my back issues (& membership pack), much appreciated [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## SeedyAre (Aug 23, 2011)

I was going to buy the back issues pack 1-28 but its sold out as #1 is now out of stock, rather than me have to sit and add all remaining 27 issues to the shopping basket (thats probably 108 clicks of my mouse!) can I make direct payment or an alternative solution?

Thanks,


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Give me a moment,try the 2-28 pack now :wink:


----------



## SeedyAre (Aug 23, 2011)

Still sold out! Either everyone else jumped on the bandwagon, or you forgot to add another 10 units to the cart


----------



## goneawol (Jan 4, 2012)

15 is also sold out.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Thats because I've just noticed that issue 15 has sold out as well  I'll ask around to see if any are hiding with committee members but there is only one 8 as well .


----------



## SeedyAre (Aug 23, 2011)

Ask for #1 too please, because if I buy the lot and know I am missing any my OCD is likely to kick in sooner or later!

I've got this thread on subscription so please just post back, but time is ticking out for the January Sale price


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

SeedyAre said:


> Ask for #1 too please, because if I buy the lot and know I am missing any my OCD is likely to kick in sooner or later!
> 
> I've got this thread on subscription so please just post back, but time is ticking out for the January Sale price


Already asked about 1 I'm afraid without any luck.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Seems that we didn't look hard enough before , all back issues are in stock again


----------



## goneawol (Jan 4, 2012)

Were you sitting on a couple of boxes of them?


----------



## SeedyAre (Aug 23, 2011)

Excellent. Can you change back to pack 1-28 not 2-28?

I will then buy!

Thanks


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Renewed


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

T3RBO said:


> Renewed


Order processed and complete, how's about that then .


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Very efficient


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

when is mine due for renewal mate?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Guzi said:


> when is mine due for renewal mate?


That would be Wednesday


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

where do i send spondoolies to again?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Here:

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/zen/


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

brittan said:


> Here:
> 
> http://www.ttoc.co.uk/zen/


Or use the link in the first post :wink:


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

My membership expired in 2005 but I still have a login.

Do I 'renew' or am I classed as a new member given the time lapse?

*EDIT - actually, I don't remember my details (membership number), don't think I have a membership card - so is there any problems with me just joining as new? Might as well for the extra bits you get.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

senwar said:


> My membership expired in 2005 but I still have a login.
> 
> Do I 'renew' or am I classed as a new member given the time lapse?
> 
> *EDIT - actually, I don't remember my details (membership number), don't think I have a membership card - so is there any problems with me just joining as new? Might as well for the extra bits you get.


Looks like you were actually member number 00027 which is a very early one 

So we ought to keep that same number for you which is no problem, you can then either pay as a renewal, or if you want to pay as a new member and get all the welcome pack you can do that instead. Can keep you membership number either way.

I've sent you through a temporary password which you can log in with your email address. Just make sure you check your address in case it's changed.

Nick


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Nem said:


> senwar said:
> 
> 
> > My membership expired in 2005 but I still have a login.
> ...


DOH it was all sorted Nick


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

Renewed.


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Nem said:


> senwar said:
> 
> 
> > My membership expired in 2005 but I still have a login.
> ...


Thanks Nick. I wondered where that email had generated from (password reset). I'd been chatting with wallsend just before it came too.

Thanks for the info - I want to keep number 27 as yes it was quite an early one! I was going to do renewal but if I can have the pack etc for the new joiner price but keep my details and membership number then I'll do that. Worth the extra fiver!

Thanks to wallsend too for helping out.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Just over 27 hours left for our sale don't miss out .


----------



## safariTT (Dec 15, 2010)

Oh, shoot, is UK one day ahead of Canada? Seems I missed this good opportunity.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

safariTT said:


> Oh, shoot, is UK one day ahead of Canada? Seems I missed this good opportunity.


NO today is the last day


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

47 minutes left :wink:


----------

